# still showing me as guest



## ckbarefootkc (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently purchased a membership to TUG but when I post it still shows me as a guest.  Any suggestions how to link my membership with my username.  Thanks for all the great info at this site.


----------



## ladycody (Dec 29, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better....I still show as a guest too and have been a member for almost a year I think.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2006)

You have to change it yourself in your profile.  Here are the instructions:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Dave M (Dec 29, 2006)

If you are TUG members (as distinguished from BBS registrants), you can learn how to change your designation at this link.

Most questions about TUG use can be answered by one of the links in the "Troubleshooting help" sticky thread at the top of the list of topics for this TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Dave218 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dave218*

Hi, It seems that I am not the only one showing as "guest" when I log into the BBS system. I also cannot seem to find a place to 'log into Tug" which I anticipate may be the problem.  I joined and have my membership name and password for tug but no place seems to have a log in.?  Can anyone help us so we can log into Tug and the BBS and post ads etc.?
Thanks Dave


----------



## ckbarefootkc (Dec 29, 2006)

*thanks*

That was easy.  Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave218 said:


> Hi, It seems that I am not the only one showing as "guest" when I log into the BBS system. I also cannot seem to find a place to 'log into Tug" which I anticipate may be the problem.  I joined and have my membership name and password for tug but no place seems to have a log in.?  Can anyone help us so we can log into Tug and the BBS and post ads etc.?
> Thanks Dave



If you click on one of the links posted above, you will find very specific directions.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave218 said:


> Hi, It seems that I am not the only one showing as "guest" when I log into the BBS system. I also cannot seem to find a place to 'log into Tug" which I anticipate may be the problem.  I joined and have my membership name and password for tug but no place seems to have a log in.?  Can anyone help us so we can log into Tug and the BBS and post ads etc.?
> Thanks Dave



You were logged into the bbs at the time you posted this, or you would not have been able to post, and even if you could, the bbs would not have known who you are in order to include your chosen username in the post.  You are probably being logged in automatically via a cookie on your local computer system.

You are shown in this post as a TUG Member, which indicates you do have the correct TUG Member password entered into your bbs profile - perhaps this is a recent entry and previously you were being shown as Guest.

Again, let me point people to problems with the bbs to the Troubleshooting thread which is always available in the sticky thread list at the top of this TUG BBS forum.  You'll find answers to most common bbs usage questions there.

Many parts of the TUG website outside the bbs are open to all, members and guests alike, and those parts do not require any sort of login.  When you try to go to a part of the site that is restricted to TUG members, then you will be shown a login form where TUG members may enter the TUG Member username and TUG Member password that is received in their membership materials.

If you can provide more detailed information about exactly what you are attempting to do, we can give a more detailed reply.


----------



## ladycody (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm all fixed up too.  (duh...took me long enough)


----------

